
Different Ads, Different Ethnicities, Same Car - SREinSF
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/10/12/business/media/toyota-camry-ads-different-ethnicities.html
======
gnicholas
On Hulu, I've seen many BofA ads that target my family's racial demographic. I
assumed not everyone was seeing these ads, and that BofA was doing the same
thing Toyota did here.

It's interesting to see how Toyota is potentially seen as engaging in
stereotyping (in a negative way) here. All marketing involves stereotypes, to
some extent.

I was also surprised to see how the NYTimes characterized the recent Dove ad
in this article. They make it seem like there was a linear progression from a
dark-skinned woman to a white woman, but it was actually a loop involving
three women (the white woman turned into an Asian woman, who turned into the
dark-skinned woman, to complete the loop). And the dark-skinned woman has
specifically said that she disagrees with the sentiment that she was somehow
victimized by the ad. [1] But to hear the NYTimes tell it, the ad was a simple
transition from blackness to whiteness.

1:
[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/oct/10/i-am-w...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/oct/10/i-am-
woman-racist-dove-ad-not-a-victim)

